# My simple spotlight modification story



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 30, 2008)

First, let me preface this by stating that I own the Brinkmann Max Million II rechargeable spotlight, the Brinkmann Qbeam Big Max 3 million MaxPower rechargeable spotlight, the Brinkmann Max Million III 3 million candlepower plug-in spotlight, and the Max Million III 3 million MaxPower plug-in spotlight.

Both of my rechargeable Q-beams came stock with 75 watt H3 halogen bulbs, and my two plug-in Q-beams came stock with 100 watt H3 bulbs. The two plug-in Q-beams I have were significantly brighter than my rechargeable ones due to the huge jump in wattage, so I became unsatisfied with the output and brightness of the rechargeables, yet found the plug-in ones to be very restrictive since they could only be used plugged into a 12V DC outlet, I could not use them on a walk (unless I carried my Pro's Favorite to power them), and even plugged into my Pro's Favorite 17.5mcp they were not as bright as being plugged in to the car's cigarette lighter outlet.
The batteries of the rechargeable Q-beams properly drive their bulbs whereas the Pro's Favorite somehow was not fully driving the 100W bulbs in the plug-ins (it maybe drives them at about 85-90% brightness, so while still being very bright, they still appeared to be lacking somewhat).

So what I decided to do was simple. I got the spare 100 watt H3 bulb that my Max Million III plug-in came with, took apart my old Max Million II rechargeable Q-beam, removed its 75 watt bulb, and installed the 100 watt one. Taking the Q-beam apart was very easy by the way, just unscrew two screws on the top and bottom of the bezel, remove the bezel, lift out the outer reflector (the Q-beams use unusual two part reflectors), unscrew a ring that holds down the inner part of the reflector, lift it out and there was direct access to the bulb.

Performance wise, my modification turned out AMAZING! It now appears easily 30% brighter than it was with its stock bulb, and has a much brighter flood of spill and corona.
It is now brighter than my two plug-in Q-beams were when being run from the Pro's Favorite and 100% as bright as they are when running from the car's cigarette lighter outlet! It is now the brightest rechargeable pistol-grip spotlight I have ever personally held, and its hotspot is almost as bright as that of my 10mcp Thor spotlight.
Its new beam pattern is a wide bar of light with a scorching hotspot, and extremely bright spill.

I am sure I will get a lot of enjoyment out of finally having a 12 VOLT 100 watt rechargeable pistol-grip spotlight that I can EDC and take on walks, as it sure has an incredible beam, and a considerably brighter hotspot than my 3mcp Vector twin beam spotlight with both bulbs on. The Vector might be a 200W spotlight, but its beam is almost all flood and doesn't have very good throw.
Plus, the Vector is not a classic pistol grip style spotlight with single large reflector for good throw.

The only thing that went wrong with this modification is that now I can't use the flood mode on the light after putting the new bulb in, as the lower reflector is stuck and when it pops out (flood mode) it won't go back down. However, I don't mind this due to the fact that it now has a perfect super bright beam and it has so much flood I have no need at all for the flood mode. Aside from this, my new modification is just perfect for me.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 30, 2008)

Beam shots and mod pics please?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2008)

*+1* 

Yeah what he said! 


You can't tease us with this story & not provide visual stimuli!


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 30, 2008)

*+1*

what they said - :mecry:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2008)

Any updates as of yet?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay, here is a beamshot I took of it in full daylight with cloud cover so you can see what an immenseley bright hotspot it has.






Here is the Hyper Brinkmann (what I call it) lighting up my backyard and neighbor's shed like daylight:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice shot *BlueBeam22*! the second shot is somewhat reminiscent of Blackbear's 'illumination range' 

How far from where you were standing to that shed/garage building?

Congrat's on your mod' It seems 95% spot and 5% spill but 100% business! :thumbsup:

Now if only we could trouble you for some comparison shots with some of your other lights (same range)... perhaps N30, POB, PF 17.5Mcp OR Thor? :thinking:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you [email protected]!

It was 50 yards to the shed. I promise to go out again this weekend and get some more beamshots, like against the POB and N30. The Hyper Brinkmann holds its own surprisingly well with the HID's, and has some incredible throw. I'll post a picture of the light iteslf tomorrow night.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2008)

Excellent! these would have to be the first beamshot/pictures of yours that we CPF'ers have seen?

Encore!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Excellent! these would have to be the first beamshot/pictures of yours that we CPF'ers have seen?
> 
> Encore!


Haha, that's right. I just posted some pictures HERE by the way.
The Brinkmann actually has very bright spill but it doesn't show in the picture because everything was wet after the rain. I compared it to the N30, and it wasn't as bright but it was close, and had a completely different beam pattern and color.
More pictures to come soon!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is a beamshot I just snapped out in my backyard at dusk. N30 on left and Hyper Brinkmann on right. I am comparing it to the N30 since the N30 is by far my brightest light of all, so it is interesting to see how the Hyper Brinkmann does against it.
You can see the N30 is clearly brighter, but the Brinkann still does very well! The target plants are 50 yards away.


----------

